# Brushy Mnt print at home labels



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

I've had the same trouble with some of my mead labels. My new rules is: if it lists both ink AND laser, don't buy. Get the ink-only labels whenever possible.

You might try some spray-varnish on the labels (before applying to your jars). That just _might_ seal the ink well enough to prevent smearing. Try it on a short strip before doing the whole batch, though.


----------



## SD2522 (May 26, 2009)

You may also want to try gently drying them with a blow dryer.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I used Avery software to make my labels, I found pictures on Google images and added some text and pictures. They were printed on Avery paper and I think they look OK.


----------

